# Noodling



## mikey01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Do people noodle around here? I have seen a lot on T.V. about it, but always further north&#8230; I'm guessing they don't have the alligator snapping turtle to contend with&#8230; but any who, looks like a thrill none the less&#8230; :fireworks:fireworks


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Pretty sure it is illegal in Texas. I know they do it in Okie.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Pretty sure it is illegal in Texas. I know they do it in Okie.


Correct.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Last I looked, it is still illegal in Texas.
I have yet to get valid reason though.
There are turtles and snakes in Oklahoma.
Maybe a 2Cooler knows TPWL's reason(s).
(Private ponds and lakes, don't tell, don't get caught and don't die doing it.)lol


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

I caught this guy in Omaha Nebraska in a lake they were draining with my hands was a freakin blast.


----------



## mikey01 (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't see how anyone could get caught doing anything especially noodling... I only see game wardens writing tickets for stupid things like the wrong type of life jacket in a boat or you don't have a whistle on board... I have called the game warden on several occasions at the jetties where people had stringers full of bull reds and no tags and more than likely no license, as well as ( you know who ) throwing huge cast nets and keeping everything they catch... and they never show up... EVER... sorry for venting, just makes me mad that like our gov. the state focuses on the wrong things. Sigh&#8230; P.S. I'm pretty sure I would be too scared to stick my hand in a murky hole anyway&#8230; LOL


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

NICE CAT BC!! What did she weigh? And where abouts did you catch her?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

just a guess, but maybe because they tend to target the larger breeder fish and TP&W wants to prohibit that.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

slimyhand said:


> NICE CAT BC!! What did she weigh? And where abouts did you catch her?


Caught her in a lake in Omaha Nebraska they were draining I didn't weigh her but guessed over 35 pounds if anyone has a good estimation feel free to guess.


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

That's awesome man!! Congrats!! I was gonna guess about 40#.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I think you can do it in Louisiana... meaning that Toledo Bend would be open game and its not far.... I know some folks in East Tx that do....

If it is not legal in Louisiana, then I do not know the people I previously mentioned.... even though one of them is smokin' hot and somehow doesnt break a nail doing it...


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

The logic behind hand fishing for catfish and its legal state is that only breeding fish are caught. Catfish spawn in cavities ie hollow logs and undercut banks. When the catfish is pulled from the nest the eggs have a harder time surviving because there is no one there to care for them. The parents mostly the males guard clean and fan the eggs.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

B Bop77, thanks for the reply, but that doesn't make any sense to me. Bass tournaments (and just regular bass fishing) pull nesting bass off their nest. The bass may or may not be released and often miles from where they were caught. Same for other fish too, like crappie and perch which rarely if ever get released.


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

The concept is the same. Lizzards are great bass bait in spring. I was just relaying the logic agree or not.
I dont know any statistics for population densities or habitat utilization across species but you would think/hope that the laws are written to protect sensitive species or species in a sensitive position.
One thing that splits bass, crappie, sunfish, all centrarchids for that matter spawn in areas where dissolved oxygen usually is not an issue. Catfish spawn in hollows where water can become stagnent (sp?) and anoxic. Without an adult to fan the eggs they will not hatch. 
At the hatchery the channel catfish eggs are put in incubators that circulate highly oxygenated water, where as the bass are put in tanks with just bubblers.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks B Bob, I never have looked back to see when the law was first written and what their reason was. I was hoping somebody had already done that and be willing to share.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

35-40 I have caught a few 60 lbers jsut guessing from that experience. Good eats right there though!


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

FS, what?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Sorry randy left out th quote. Was estimating his flathead weight.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Gotcha. Now it make sense to me.


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

yes it is legal in louisiana, i have done it many times. biggest i caught was 45 pounds


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Lake Livingston is full of them big yellow cats, north of the 190 bridge and if you have the nads to go under water and feel around for them, I'll hold your feet and swear you are looking for a rod you dropped.

For me, I ain't in the business of poking my hand in some muddy looking water under rocks and logs looking for anything. Ya'll can have at it.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I use to [but i don't drink as much anymore}!


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

I know some people from College Station that go noodling for sharks.........


----------



## mikey01 (Oct 17, 2008)

so i guess the next question is which one of you is crazy enough to go try it???


----------



## Outdoorjunke (Dec 2, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> I think you can do it in Louisiana... meaning that Toledo Bend would be open game and its not far.... I know some folks in East Tx that do....
> 
> If it is not legal in Louisiana, then I do not know the people I previously mentioned.... even though one of them is smokin' hot and somehow doesnt break a nail doing it...


Not if you launch on the texas side.


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

A question for you noodlers - how do you keep from getting barbed when that catfish starts thrashing around in close proximity to your arm and torso?


----------

